# Obama or McCain



## sal (Jun 30, 2008)

Who's it going to be?

I don't mean who you are voting for but who do you feel is going to win?


----------



## imported_BOBtheBUILDER (Jun 30, 2008)

Now this thread ought to get some people talking!!


----------



## CJ-YJ-Scout (Jun 30, 2008)

I think it is too early to tell.


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 1, 2008)

Nader.  Or maybe we can merge all of them together and finally see a canidate that doesn't suck, like that incident in The Fly....

--Bushytails


----------



## zoombro (Jul 1, 2008)

go McCain !!!!!!!


----------



## skippy (Jul 1, 2008)

definately McCain


----------

